# Good Auckland neighborhoods for family w young kids; w/in walking distance to stuff?



## mamabutterfly

Hi - 

My husband and I and our two boys (2 and 4.5 by the time we move) will be relocating overseas next year - he can do his job anywhere there is a good internet connection, and we would like to live abroad for a couple years. 

He visited NZ several years ago and loved it; for a variety of reasons, Auckland is on our short list. I'm trying to get a sense of a few basics as we move forward.

Can anyone suggest some good neighborhoods for small kids? They will both be in preschool. We both lived in NYC when we were younger, and miss our city life (have been in Alabama for the last several years) - we would like to find a neighborhood with good public transit, within walking distance to shops, restaurants, etc. Artsy types are an added bonus.

Is it possible to live in Auckland without a car? 

Is there any problem with fast and reliable internet connectivity? 

Many thanks.


----------



## topcat83

mamabutterfly said:


> Hi -
> 
> My husband and I and our two boys (2 and 4.5 by the time we move) will be relocating overseas next year - he can do his job anywhere there is a good internet connection, and we would like to live abroad for a couple years.
> 
> He visited NZ several years ago and loved it; for a variety of reasons, Auckland is on our short list. I'm trying to get a sense of a few basics as we move forward.
> 
> Can anyone suggest some good neighborhoods for small kids? They will both be in preschool. We both lived in NYC when we were younger, and miss our city life (have been in Alabama for the last several years) - we would like to find a neighborhood with good public transit, within walking distance to shops, restaurants, etc. Artsy types are an added bonus.
> 
> Is it possible to live in Auckland without a car?
> 
> Is there any problem with fast and reliable internet connectivity?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
It's certainly possible to live in Auckland without a car - I am working with someone at the moment who is doing just that.
Auckland public transport isn't brilliant though - there is a limited train service, and a good commuter bus route out to the North. Otherwise you're looking at local buses.

For areas that are near the city centre, and are a bit 'artsy' (and have a bit of a 'cafe culture') I'd look at 


Misson Bay, Kohimara & St Heliers (all on Tamaki Drive, with views over the harbour to Rangitoto)
Mount Eden
Ponsonby
Parnell
Devonport

However, they won't be the cheapest.

Internet connections are getting better. However we've found our connections to be slower than we were used to, and you can't find a provider that gives an uncapped package.


----------



## anski

I agree with Topcat83 Mission Bay is a great place for kids. I have loved there for 11 years & just love it.

Mission Bay - Auckland's Best Beachside Restaurants, Cafes & Bars

I also posted some photos of Mission Bay if you do a search in the Coffee Lounge located above this section.

Good kindergarden (been there for over 30 years in Atkin Avenue & Kohimarama school (Kohimarama Road) has a wonderful reputation.

Great shopping at Eastridge on Kepa Road (Mission Bay) with New World supermarket & specialty shops covering most needs, Medical & Dental & Optical, Pharmacy, Banks, Post Office all located there with easy parking.

Tamaki Drive (beach front coming from Auckland city first suburb is Orakei, Mission Bay, Kohimarama, St Heliers in that order.

Mission Bay (Trendy, happening where tourists & locals flock to even on a bad day! has art deco cinema & heaps of restaurants & cafes.

Kohimarama (Family orientated with school & few restaurants ) http://www.kohi.school.nz

St. Heliers (Old Money, restaurants & nice little shopping village)

For ideas of rental or properties for sale look on 
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me
Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz


----------



## carosapien

mamabutterfly said:


> Hi -
> 
> My husband and I and our two boys (2 and 4.5 by the time we move) will be relocating overseas next year - he can do his job anywhere there is a good internet connection, and we would like to live abroad for a couple years.
> 
> He visited NZ several years ago and loved it; for a variety of reasons, Auckland is on our short list. I'm trying to get a sense of a few basics as we move forward.
> 
> Can anyone suggest some good neighborhoods for small kids? They will both be in preschool. We both lived in NYC when we were younger, and miss our city life (have been in Alabama for the last several years) - we would like to find a neighborhood with good public transit, within walking distance to shops, restaurants, etc. Artsy types are an added bonus.
> 
> Is it possible to live in Auckland without a car?
> 
> Is there any problem with fast and reliable internet connectivity?
> 
> Many thanks.


Titirangi is your best bet if you're looking for arty types. I wouldn't be anywhere in Auckland without a car or some form of transport, everyone relies very heavily on their cars in New Zealand and most families have at least two. You'll find it very difficult for your kids to socialise without one.


----------



## anski

Titirangi- Is very leafy & pretty BUT it is 22km from Auckland & you have to cope with traffic on the North West motorway, so you would definately need a car.

Mission Bay is 7km from Auckland & it takes me between 12- 20 minutes pleasant drive all along the waterfront on Tamaki Drive to work in the city.

The other suburbs that Topcat83 mentioned are all excellent locations close to city & good public transport.

For transport take a look at MAXX - Home

You can plot an imaginery trip peak hour or otherwise & see what your commute would be.

Of course this is all depending on where you find work.

I did a 3 week trip on my own, before buying, leaving my husband in Spain where he was about to buy a large live aboard boat moored in Fuengirola. Luckily I bought the house before he could buy the boat!

Prior to my trip I did a search for property on open2view.co.nz & realestate.co,nz (sadly at the time Trademe did not have a property section on their website, but they soon caught on)

On arrival I armed myself with a large map of Auckland & decided I wanted to live

1) Close to the water (It adds 10 years onto your life expectancy)
2) Close proximity to city
3) Pleasant neighbourhood with every amenity nearby. (it took 3 minutes for an ambulance to arrive, the paramedics worked on my husband as he was transported to Auckland hospital 10 minutes away. All important considerations in times of life threatening events.
4) No Highways or Harbour Bridges to wrestle with traffic jams. I had 32 years of commuting over the Sydney Harbour Bridge & it was a nightmare. Even on the train, as sometimes the train would break down & we all used to get out & walk over the bridge & to work in the city. It usually only broke down on very hot days or when it was bucketing down,

So for me Mission Bay ticked all the boxes & have to say buying a house in June 2001, it has been an excellent investment as well as an exceptionally nice place to live.

I did look at the other areas Topcat83 mentioned & whilst they were very nice, they were not Mission Bay.

Another reason I love the place so much is that I lived in Sea Point, Cape Town as a child & it reminds me so much of the other place I loved so much.


----------



## cheeser

I have to agree with anski on Titirangi.

If you happen to work out west then it's fine, but anywhere central or south, it can be a hell of a commute >_<


----------



## carosapien

The problem with Misson Bay is Tamaki Drive, it spoils the suburb in my opinion. It's a busy arterial road and hinders access to the beach. However, if you're used to places like Sydney and NYC it will still seem like heaven . 

The best advice is not to decide now mammabutterfly but to have a look around when you get there. Auckland doesn't have much of a city vibe, Wellington is the place for that and I think the public transport is probably better there too.


----------



## topcat83

cheeser said:


> I have to agree with anski on Titirangi.
> 
> If you happen to work out west then it's fine, but anywhere central or south, it can be a hell of a commute >_<


My cousin moved from Titirangi to Mount Eden for exactly that reason. And the rain - it rains more in Titirangi, because the weather generally comes in from the west, hits the Waitakeries, and drops whatever it's carrying. Lovely countryside and surfing beaches round there though.


----------



## bdastew

Hi there, I've been reading a lot about mission bay as well and hubby and I are planning to visit NZ in December because we started playing with the idea to relocate there. We currently live in Bermuda. I wonder if anyone has any advice on where to stay while visiting...


----------



## anski

bdastew said:


> Hi there, I've been reading a lot about mission bay as well and hubby and I are planning to visit NZ in December because we started playing with the idea to relocate there. We currently live in Bermuda. I wonder if anyone has any advice on where to stay while visiting...


Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

If you take a look on Holiday homes and baches | Holiday accommodation | Bookabach or www.holidayhouses.co.nz you should find holiday listings for Mission Bay,

Adjoining suburbs also with beach are Orakei, Kohimarama & St. Heliers


----------



## bdastew

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you take a look on you should find holiday listings for Mission Bay,
> 
> Adjoining suburbs also with beach are Orakei, Kohimarama & St. Heliers


Thanks so much again! We are looking to visit in December, my husband's 30th. We're looking forward to it and watching youtube videos about NZ all the time :clap2:


----------

